# w8 owners lets talk



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

I just purchased my third vw a few months ago and have been looking around the site here and begun to wonder about the W8 I just purchased. I'll list my questions.
-Is the W8 really as unreliable as some have led me to believe and if so what can I do to prolong it's life?
-Do normal B.5 aftermarket suspension components work on the W8 or must they be W8 specific?
-Other than the engine and headlight what makes a W8 different?


----------



## RobD (Oct 2, 2000)

Other things that are different on the W8 from other B5.5 cars besides the engine and bi-xenons:
- bigger brakes
- diversity antenna in rear window (bee sting is a dummy i believe)
- OnStar
- 6 speed manual 
- more info in the dash display
- some other unseen structural differences (mentioned in repair manuals)
- W8 badges!
- more I'm sure I forgot. 



_Modified by RobD at 8:54 AM 8-24-2007_


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: w8 owners lets talk (GoGetterW8)*

I know from research that the suspesion upgrade would be the same as the A6. you get get H&R springs on Tire Rack, but shocks like Bilstein are from A6. also Addco sway bars are out there. They are the same as the V6 with sport suspension. I will look into the part numbers. I just bought them, but the y are in my garage right now(waiting on Bilsteins to come into the country).


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: w8 owners lets talk (fvbean)*

Here are the pics!!!!!!


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: w8 owners lets talk (fvbean)*


----------



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

Let me know how it rides if you would... I've always had a hard time alignment in the past even with the use of a camber kit so I’m a little afraid to try again. Did you end up with the race or sport springs? Any thought of roll bars


----------



## onuripples (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (GoGetterW8)*

it looks like you have some custom exhaust? care to elaborate? extra fuel mileage, horsepower, etc. it also looksl ike you removed the mid-muffler right behind the engine, any problems with back pressure. and does it sound good? oh yeah, price?







hope thats enough questions


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (onuripples)*

OK here it goes. Yes it is custom. I used Borla X-Pro Mufflers with 2.5" Inlet/Outlets, and Vibrat tips with 2.5" Inlet and 3" Outlets. It is cut off right after the flex pipes. Just had the 40K service done, which does a tune up, so it is perfect timing. Definite power gain and fuel mileage. Number, not so sure. Sound wife, the shop had to tweek a few things, maybe put in an x-pipe where the old resonator was. All in all a great looking exhaust that I am happy with. Oh yeah, the tips were $95 on exhausts.com, Borlas were $71 each on ebay, and the rest of the work was $350. So total is around $600 for a true dual custom exhaust. I will be trying to fabricate an intake soon. I will let you all in on that. Look for sound bites on you tube. Thanks


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (fvbean)*

dude dont make a one off cai i will bet u any money that i will rob u of hp, just get a k&n filter. the baffles by the oxygen scensor are programmed in to the air/fuel curve


----------



## onuripples (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (fvbean)*

Thanks...looks great and im sure it sounds like a v8 should


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (onuripples)*

Put in the X pipe. Mine sounded sweet.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

Did you buy that x-pipe or did the shop make it. I am having trouble finding one. thanks


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (fvbean)*

My complete system was done at a muffler shop in Trenton, NJ. Right where the stock system was unclamped, they placed an X pipe, straight pipes back into a Magna-Flow dual in/out muffler to act as resonator then pipes again back to straight thru Magna-Flows with the stock tips welded on. 2 1/2" all he way.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

The shop that did mine (International Muffler in Stroudsburg) figured it out and are doing it on Monday for me. Thanks for the reply. Good luck with it.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: w8 owners lets talk (GoGetterW8)*

just boght an '03 W8 4mo sedan, 44k mi, sun night... it also has KW coilovers and 18in wheels... lovin it!!!











_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 3:31 PM 9-18-2007_


----------



## joealaskaw8 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm looking fo a roof rack for my W8
dose anyone know of a good one?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (joealaskaw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joealaskaw8* »_I'm looking fo a roof rack for my W8
dose anyone know of a good one?
me too! 
does anyone know hoy to adjust the headlights up after lowering the car?? the car still thinks its at stok height so now they point at th ground?


----------



## kastegir (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: w8 owners lets talk (GoGetterW8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoGetterW8* »_
-Is the W8 really as unreliable as some have led me to believe and if so what can I do to prolong it's life?


I had the same question before I bought my W8 back in June. First, I did a lot of research online and found that a lot of people were biased against the W8 because they're heard from someone that the W8 is expensive to work on or fix. I called a friend of mine that works for VW corporate and asked him. He told me that, on average, it is no less reliable than the other engines offered on the platform.They don't have a statistically higher number of problems, that is. 
There are a couple of known issues (cam adjusters, for instance) to watch out for, so it's always good to get a complete service history. That said, he did tell me about a dealership in his area that replaced an entire W8 motor under warranty (it would have cost over $25k for the new motor, had the customer paid for it).
Basically, take good care of it (regular service, good oil, etc.) and it'll take good care of you. An extended warranty is a great insurance policy, though.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: w8 owners lets talk (kastegir)*

thanks, yeah, mine has 44k miles luckily the dealership i bought it from gave me the cpo warranty! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

